# need help on weird symptom please?



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,Well I was finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia after visiting a rheumatologist and he put me on flexiril-10 mg at night. Here is the weird thing, it worked to help me sleep- made me real dopey the next day, then after 4 days it stopped working altogether...so I stoppped takiing it. I took a 7 day break, then took 2 one night and it worked again for sleep, made me dopey the next day and then I started to get tingling/numbness feeling in my butt (no kidding!), really weird feeling. I am concerned and wondering if I should stop taking this stuff altogether again and then what the heck do I do for the pain? My pain is throughout my body, but worse in my hip/abdomen and butt areas (not kidding either). What do you guys think? Should I go back to the rheumy and ask to try something else or try to find something natural? I have been taking MSM for quite a while and recently upped the amount I was taking to 5 grams/day hoping this would take the place of the flexeril. Has anyone on this board tried this and to what effect? Any help would be much appreciated as the pain is tough to take (and I have had a lot of other pain over the past few years!). Thanks so much...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My best advice is get on the phone with your Rheumy and see what s/he says about it. Stopping and starting meds on your own without doctor's supervision is always dangerous, also upping doses on your own. I know how you feel though, and why you did it. Sure hope you can get some relief!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Flexeril is a muscle relaxant. It may be relaxing some of those sore muscles and then, in turn, some of the nerves surrounding some of those muscle groups are being moved around or pinched a little or something and that's what you are feeling with the numbness and tingling. Just a thought---I can't be sure. BUT, please check with your Doctor to make sure it is not some side effect of Flexeril.I take one Flexeril every night at bedtime, too. It helps with sleep a little bit and also helps relax the muscles a little. If I didn't take it, I don't think I would be able to get out of bed in the morning very easily. It's hard enough the way it is now!Let us know what your Doc says.


----------



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

Are you sure that it isn't the MSM that is causing the tingling and numbness. I started taking MSM and within a week I had tingling and numbness in my legs and feet. Just a thought. I know you said you've taken it for a while but maybe the increase caused it.


----------

